
Reddit is down - davidhariri
HTTPS://Reddit.com
======
grzm
"For emergency maintenance" on the home page.

[http://www.redditstatus.com](http://www.redditstatus.com) shows:

 _In progress - Scheduled maintenance is currently in progress. We will
provide updates as necessary.

Dec 20, 20:00 PST

Scheduled - We'll be doing a quick database swap which unfortunately requires
a (hopefully) short downtime._

Is the "emergency maintenance" page the default? "Emergency", "scheduled", and
"unfortunately" don't seem consistent to me.

------
adentranter
Confirmed here aswell (QLD,AU)

Edit:
[https://twitter.com/redditstatus/status/811421037183135744](https://twitter.com/redditstatus/status/811421037183135744)

------
crabasa
...and it's back.

------
m0llusk
And this is Reddit after being called a good site.

------
vinayan3
It's down for me as well.

